

I Just Made My First Sale Woooooooooh - motyar

I just made my first web script sale,
http://motyar.info/draw/<p>Its the code to draw like on canvas like ms paint. User can download the drawing.<p>I placed the "Buy It for just $10" one week ago.
Here are more statics from Google analytics:-<p>467 Pageviews<p>327 Unique Views<p>00:04:20 Time on Page<p>78.95% Bounce Rate<p>69.59% % Exit<p>I need suggestion to improve sales.<p>Thank you all in advance!!
======
foxylad
Contact the buyer, and find out WHY they bought it.

Personally I can't see why anyone would spend money on this (no offence
intended), but perhaps they have a use case I (and possibly you) haven't
considered. You can then optimize your marketing for this.

~~~
vog
Indeed. Maybe the only reason for buying was to give some "kudos" to the
author?

In that case, making it open source and putting a donation button on it (e.g.
Flattr) might generate more revenue for the author.

~~~
motyar
Thanks! I am just learning about sales and it was the fist thing, I thought I
can start. FYI visitor come from above mentioned post from my blog.

------
pwim
What is _it_ that I can buy? I can guess, but you're giving me no clues.

~~~
motyar
Visitors come from my blog post, from ->
[http://motyar.blogspot.com/2010/04/drawing-on-web-with-
canva...](http://motyar.blogspot.com/2010/04/drawing-on-web-with-canvas-and-
jquery.html)

------
polyfractal
Other people have touched on your price and quality/usefulness of the app, so
I'll ignore those.

You're conversion rate is around ~0.3%, which actually isn't that horrible for
an unoptimized site. Between 0.25% and 0.5% is pretty average for newly
launched app.

In terms of marketing and copy, you need to work on your message and audience.
Who is going to use this? Probably not techy people who know how to use
Photoshop/Illustrator.

Perhaps grandmothers wanting to draw something for their kids? Or kids drawing
something for their grandmothers? Either way, neither of those audiences know
or care about "jQuery". This is just one example of how you need to optimize
your message.

With that said, I wouldn't put time or energy into promoting this further.
There are a lot of great drawing/illustration programs, both online and
offline, so its a pretty competitive market.

~~~
motyar
Thanks, I am a developer and doing good with services. I just wanted to start
learning about sales and I thought I can start with this script. Visitors come
from Google to my blog with keywords like "Draw with jquery" or "Drawing on
Canvas with jQuery" ect. (Here is the post
[http://motyar.blogspot.com/2010/04/drawing-on-web-with-
canva...](http://motyar.blogspot.com/2010/04/drawing-on-web-with-canvas-and-
jquery.html) ) and from this post they come to this demo page, they can buy if
they want to use the code in their own application.

Targeting a user group is good practice, and I think most of the visitors are
developers. Thanks again.

------
maris
Try out <http://sellfy.com/> \- you can offer discounts for people who share
your product with their Facebook/Twitter friends.

You can also setup freemium (in they sahre) - paid (if they want just buy)
model.

~~~
mapster
Paypal also has a button widget for sending paid customers to download link.
Of course Paypal takes its 3% taste of the kick.

------
lucian1900
This is a pretty terrible canvas drawing app.

~~~
motyar
Yes, But is a good code base to write your own drawing application with canvas
and jQuery. Thank you

------
potomak
Do you know your price is easily hackable?

Anyway I must implement a feature like this to my drawing app
<http://drawbang.com>, cool idea!

~~~
wlievens
What do you mean by "hackable price"? One can easily download the source code
of course... He did wrap it in a frame or something to make it somewhat
nontrivial.

~~~
jeremysalwen
I believe he is referring to this snippet in the source code:

<form name="_xclick" action="<https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr>
method="post" > <input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick"> <input
type="hidden" name="business" value="sidana_01@yahoo.co.in"> <input
type="hidden" name="image_url" value=""> <input type="hidden"
name="cpp_header_image" value=""> <input type="hidden" name="currency_code"
value="USD"> <input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Drawing with jQuery
on Canvas Script"> <input type="hidden" name="amount" value="10.00"> </form>

~~~
fezzl
PayPal IPN solves this by returning the transaction data to whatever IPN URL
that you specify. You can then verify that the correct amount was paid.

------
geon
That's pretty expensive for what you offer. You can't draw lines without
moving the cursor slow enough for the dots to overlap. There is not even a
brush size setting.

~~~
motyar
I feel the same way!! But one who is going to code his/her own drawing
application with canvas. Its a good code base. A lot of things to improve in
code.

Thanks

------
fezzl
Despite what others say, getting people to pay you money is an achievement in
itself. Keep improving the product using feedback you get from new
visitors/users!

~~~
motyar
I am agree with you "Getting people to pay you money is an achievement in
itself". And if I can sell such a code ( someone said "terrible") I think I
can do good in sales.

Thank you!!

------
wlievens
Congratulations!

Do you have any idea of people might be simply stealing the code? Any way to
prevent that (I guess not)?

~~~
scotty79
Someone who can steal it doesn't need it.

~~~
wlievens
I'm not sure. Is there not a big difference between someone competent enough
to copy-and-paste and integrate javascript snippets, and someone who can write
decent javascript code?

And unfortunately, the difference incrases as you go. For instance, I made a
rotating globe with clickable countries in js/canvas. Took me about 20 hours
to build - including time to pregenerate the globe sprites. I'm pretty sure
there's a vast swath of people who can integrate that code, but lack the skill
and patience to build it.

Would I be able to make some [pocket] money off something like that?

------
grabble
Bounce rate is scary high. You need something to keep them on the page longer.

And congrats on the sale!

~~~
motyar
Yes. I think a long copy can help me on this point. Thank you!

------
rsanchez1
My suggestion: put it on the webOS App Catalog. You'll just need to package it
up and it's ready to go. Easy way to get more money.

